# Making a nylon halter...?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've bought material from U Braid It u-braid-it . Braiding Supply Co. quality braiding materials for horse tack their a good company. Its going to be more expensive than buying one but you will have the satisfaction of making it yourself.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I've made rope halters before. Once you get some of the knots down it's not too complicated. I've heard the best material for a rope halter is rope from a boating supply store. As far as a regular flat nylon halter? Getting the right buckles/rings might be hard.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks!
Once I figured out that it was nylon webbing I was able to find most of the rings and the buckle. The only things I wasn't able to find were the squarish cheek ring thingys but I could probably use o-rings for that right?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm sure an O-ring could be used for the sides. Just FYI U-braid it has the halter squares in the $1-2 range so they are pretty cheap. Of course there would be shipping with that too :?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Though this is not something that I would attempt to create myself, (read: lack of skill ) I would love to see a picture of your finished halter!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Check your local tack shop for those square rings.. I know my tack shop carries them. Would love to see pictures!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Why not just buy a really cheap 4 dollars halter, slaughter it and steal the buckles and rings?  You could find the right meassurements and so on that way too.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That is an excellent idea! I actually know where I can find one for free...heeheehee. I was actually going to use her current halter for the measurements since it fits her pretty well, I just don't like the color.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

In stead of making one you can get fleece and cut in to fit a stap on the halter and sew it on it can be done.


----------



## Beeps180 (Nov 15, 2018)

I make my own halters. I use lightweight polypropylene, and make it 2ply. Has amazing strength, mold resistant and can be found in A LOT of cool colors. For added effects I sew on ribbon for a custom approach. StrapWorks is my go to for most of the hardware and straps. 3-way halter squares can be difficult to find for a decent price, as well as the triangle/o-ring combo. But if you search hard enough there are a few places on the web that'll sell them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Moderators note........*


Although the information in this thread is still of use...
_This thread is 10 years old and the participants may not be active members nor comment anymore._


Please read the date found on every post located in the top corner when reading archived threads/posts so you understand time passing may have your comment made "lost"....
Thanks.


----------

